# Cooks band saw blades?



## sprucegum

Is anyone using Cooks blades? I am currently using Woodmizer but need to order some soon. Cooks are a little cheaper just wondering how they stack up against the WM.


----------



## Kevin

I had a real bad experience with Cooks baldes, although I do like the family and most of their products - I avoid their blades. I use monkey blades (MunkforsSagar) and I get them from Kennesaw Supply. If you want to try them call 877-420-9235 and ask for Robert. Tell him Texas Timbers sent you. I don't get nothing for referrals just say hi to him for me. 

I've tried every major brand of blade out there and the monkey blades are noticeably better for my sawing. It's the steel, but also the shape of the gullet. I use 1.5 x .43 x 7/8 x 10 hook and I saw a wide variety of density species.

.


----------



## Daren

:whs: I switched to MunkforsSagar for good several years ago. Everything Kevin said, plus since I saw yard trees I hit nails sometimes-just part of the game. Monkey blades have eaten nails and kept sawing, decently, when other blades would have been wrecked.


.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I second what Kevin and Darren said. They recommended them to me a few years back. I haven't had a need to try something else yet. I get them from the same place in GA as well. I have hit many nails and kept going. Recently I sliced a nail lengthwise and it made it thru and kept going.


----------



## Gary Max

Is this true ????????? most of these folks are just resellers of some one elses steel. Most of the bands come for a couple of places and the rest are just middle men. A fancy name----- real nice ads---- colorfull boxes----- but just resellers. If you look at some of the prices the mark-up is huge.


----------



## sprucegum

Thanks to all of you I really appreciate the input. I will try the Munksforsager blades next time I order some. I do not sharpen my own blades there is a local guy that does my WM blades do you know if they can be sharpened on the same equipment? Does Kennsaw have a sharpening service? I am paying too much for sharpening now but being local I pay no shipping so I think it works out.


----------



## Kevin

Gary Max said:


> Is this true ????????? most of these folks are just resellers of some one elses steel. Most of the bands come for a couple of places and the rest are just middle men. A fancy name----- real nice ads---- colorfull boxes----- but just resellers. If you look at some of the prices the mark-up is huge.



MunkforsSagar is their own company, and my understanding is that they do not allow their blades to be relabeled. You can call Robert at the number given and he'll give you the full scoop. Unless they've changed their policies in the past few years, Monkey blades are only available under the MunkforsSagar name and their steel is special. Sure seems special to me because they are noticeably better blade in my experience.


----------



## Gary Max

Kevin I was thinking more in the line of everyone buys the steel bands from a couple suppliers. If you think about what it would take to make thier own steel it makes sense.


----------



## Kevin

Gary Max said:


> Kevin I was thinking more in the line of everyone buys the steel bands from a couple suppliers. If you think about what it would take to make thier own steel it makes sense.



If you think about it, it makes sense to know one way or the other instead of guessing. It doesn't mean a rat's whisker to me if Munkfors makes their own steel or not, I just know they cut great and last a long time. Here's their website if you want to contact them and investigate further. http://wood.munkfors.com/en


----------



## daugher12

Kevin, do you sharpen your own blades?


----------



## Kevin

daugher12 said:


> Kevin, do you sharpen your own blades?



Yes, when I take the time.  I have more blades than Robert does I bet lol but sometimes I don't plan very well and order a 5 pack from him to get me through until I spend a few hours doing something I don't like to do. I love to sharpen chisels and knives by hand, but bandsaw grinding and chainsaw chain grinding is B - O - R - I - N - G . . . . .


----------



## Gary Max

Kevin I found their trick---------- they have a heat treat. This is how they are getting the quality that you like. I was very happy with the web site and plan on buying a couple of the Pallet bands from them. Thanks for the heads up on this company.


----------

